# Montreal (Laval) Apple Store opens Sept. 10th



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

http://www.hardmac.com/news/2006-07-25/#5779


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My picture is better. :heybaby:


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

So when does the Fredericton store open?


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

The Doug said:


> My picture is better. :heybaby:


Bah. Its still just a black wall. Show some initiative and sneak in. Maybe get a picture of some drywall


----------



## martindub (Jul 1, 2004)

i'll be there !


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

We should all wear Ehmac T-shirts


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I'll try and get there early, but there's no way I'm camping out!


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Not to train on anyone's parade but Sept 10th is a Sunday. Apple traditionally opens stores on Saturdays making Sept 9th a more realistic day [if at all accurate]


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Sweet!!! Finally one that is close to me. If it is a Sunday opening, I can't be there, sadly, but if it does turn out to be the Saturday, I'll have to see what I can do...


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

I'd love to go there....shall I miss a day of school in the first week for this


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmmm!!!! NFL Kickoff weekend or hanging out in line with fellow Ehmacers I've blasted on these forums. Decisions, Decisions!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

September 9th, September 10th. Who cares? It never rains in Montreal on that weekend.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Hmmm!!!! NFL Kickoff weekend or hanging out in line with fellow Ehmacers I've blasted on these forums. Decisions, Decisions!


Bah. Its just the NFL.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Why the f**k would they open a macstore in laval? Put one in the complex les ailes for god's sake. Downtown is where it's at. I bet they could open one on a street corner on Ste-Cat's and they'd be selling ipod and notebooks like hotcakes. If some random ghetto fabulous clothing store can afford rent on Ste-cat then I'm sure Apple corp. can do it.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

^^Do you know anything about Marketing and Demographics? For starters, more people will have access to the store in Laval....just as in Toronto, they opened the store in the north end before they did downtown. Many people in most cities avoid downtown...they can obtain better market penetration where they are starting..

Also, you don't go into competition with yourself...there are quite a few Mac dealers in downtown Montreal already. Apple would not want to harm the other dealers by putting their own store down there. They get paid if they sell it or if a dealer sells it...the pricings are set across the board.

Also, CarreFour is the "Yorkdale" mall of the Montreal region...they have huge penetration from both walk-in customers, and just window shopping customers by going into that mall.

Third, please watch your tone on the forums...the language used is not needed or warranted, especially for this thread...and avoiding the swear filter is also not a good idea. The filter is there for a reason.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think I just might make the trip to Montreal opening weekend. It's been a while since I've been in Montréal--and what better reason.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Montréal isn't Toronto and most Montrealers I know, don't ever go to laval for anything. It's not easely accessible by public transit - you need to go all the way on one metro line and then take buses; however, they are extending metro lines into laval which should be finished in a few years.

I'm no genius of marketing and demographics but I do know that a significant % of Montréalers NEVER LEAVE THE ISLAND THEIR WHOLE LIFE. Yup, that's right. I was baffled by the figures when I read them, I seem to remember it being over 5%. Although laval is still considered "on the island of Montréal", you do need to take a bridge to get there and it is mostly residential and isn't close to anything. 

Most Montrealers I know go downtown or stay in the city for their shopping needs unless they want to go to some kind of outlet store like IKEA, that's when they hit the highway for the suburbs.

Maybe I'm not seeing the big picture but it seems to me that macs have little to no exposure in Montréal. That's what Montréal is all about: exposure. You wanna open a bar or service on a popular street like Saint-Laurent or Saint-Denis, the rent's gonna be high as hell but it might be worth it in the extra customers you get passing by. Or if you think you can attract customers to your store, you can place it in another less popular spot, with more affordable rent (like the current apple distributor on Parc street in Mile-End).

I only recently discovered the whole mac thing because of friends and specialists I knew that weighed the pros and cons. I've never seen a billboard or a store display or anything really advertising the mac brand name in busy Montréal areas. I'm sure they exist but it seems to me that you need good exposure for your brand name...

When they launched the new Macbooks, everyone and their little brother was posting pictures in forums of the Manhattan Mac store, with its huge glass windows and nice and shapely mac products on display. Something like that would be hard to miss in the downtown area and I think it would really help promote "mac culture" in the city. Sure, apple doesn't want to compete with itself but it seems to me that they need a "feature store" to increase their credibility. I don't think it'll stop people from buying macs in other shopping malls that are closer to them. It seems to me that that's how the Montréal Urban Community was planned. If you open a store way the hell out of the way, you end up serving that area and it's demographics rather than everyone, unless you are running an outlet off a highway. 

Now I'm not speaking for Toronto where it might be a good idea to put a store in the burbs, I'm talking about Montréal. And no, I don't have a degree in marketing or demographics, but I nevertheless refrain from acting like a condescending prick when posting on a messageboard where ppl are simply posting their honest opinion.


----------



## JMR (Apr 18, 2006)

hmm, i hate when they don't use apple.ca and the right font.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

I wonder how the french marketing is going to work.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I think the Apple Store will do just fine - both from a language-law standpoint, and also sales. The Carrefour Laval is a very high-traffic mall, and the store is in an highly visible & easily accessible place. They won't be lacking customers.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Law 101 is a necessary but flawed law. It simply requires that french text of equal size be posted on signs inside a commerce and that larger french text be posted next to english text on outdoor signs. However, this law seems not to concern certain businesses in china town and certain traditionally English bastions of Montréal seem to be getting away with it. I don't think it'll be a problem. 

I mean there are Second Cup coffee shops all over Montréal and no one wants their name changed to Seconde Tasse! Law 101 will be a nonfactor in the apple store success or lack thereof.

Anyway, why would it even matter if your market was french, english or japanese for that matter. I bought my Macbook at the University of Montréal store where not a word of english was spoken, yet I've got my Macbook with a french keyboard and everything works... plus if was inclined to use french Mac OS X, I don't need to buy a separate copy, it comes integrated. Language seems to be a nonissue here.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Sometimes I see they cheat...second cup for example. Isn't it, Les Cafes Second Cup or something?


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Yep, it is "les cafés second cup", but the exterior advertising doesn't show that. It shows just the logo and the words second cup. Certain store names like toys 'r us advertise their english names with no problem, I think it has to do with the words associated with the trademark. Like it would have to be "les ordinateurs apple", it couldn't be "apple computers". Then again, I'm no legal expert on the matter.

I remember ppl made a big fuss about the "'s" at the end of Eaton's because it was viewed as English. They just changed their name to Eaton and everyone was happy.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

WorldIRC said:


> I wonder how the french marketing is going to work.


Apple, being an international trademark name, seems to be immune. It helps that their exterior signage is just an Apple, with no title.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Manny, if you come to Montreal, make sure you don't get stuck in a riot somewhere. We don't want Guy Lemaire to declare martial law again like that big hockey riot a few years back.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Pat McCrotch said:


> Why the f**k would they open a macstore in laval?


You would be surprised at how well some businesses do in Laval. 
I always figured the Waste Island and Fairview did well but compared to some similar store in Laval.... Guess there is nothing to do in Laval...


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Actual conversation overheard at Apple Store Carrefour - Opening Day:

Mac Genius 1: Ya ben des Anglais icit.

Mac Genius 2: Pire que ca; c'est des Anglais d'Ontario.

Just a little humour for our Ontario friends making the trip up


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Actual conversation overheard at Apple Store Carrefour - Opening Day:
> 
> Mac Genius 1: Ya ben des Anglais icit.
> 
> ...


Mike, the four Apple Geniouses (sic) are in training at the moment (Ireland, two weeks). They are all bilingual (some actually more anglophone and speak French with an accent).


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

ArtistSeries said:


> (sic)


Side note: "sic" is if you're quoting something that has a spelling error, but you're not the original author. If its your error, "(sp?)" is acceptable.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

ArtistSeries said:


> Mike, the four Apple Geniouses (sic) are in training at the moment (Ireland, two weeks).


I'm amazed they'd go to Ireland instead of Texas.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

thanks for the note on (sic) - so how should I indicate a spelling mistake done on purpuse? 

I don't make the Apple rules for the training, but yes they are in Ireland at the moment.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Manny, if you come to Montreal, make sure you don't get stuck in a riot somewhere. We don't want Guy Lemaire to declare martial law again like that big hockey riot a few years back.


It's okay, I'll bring my hockey stick just in case. At least MacDoc will be safe, though... I don't think he'll be in Montréal any time soon.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

LOL Manny.

Wow, Ireland. Way cool! Well, they'll be happy at the Carrefour, 'cos there are some fine ladies working there.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Actual conversation overheard at Apple Store Carrefour - Opening Day:
> 
> Mac Genius 1: Ya ben des Anglais icit.
> 
> ...


Man that's some funny s**t, I nearly fell off my chair!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Just a friendly reminder, please keep the language friendly - meaning there's no need to swear and any personal attacks will be dealt with. We're here to talk about the Laval store. Carry on.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

You think it's bad here. You should check out the swearing and personal attacks in the Everything Else threads. Some of those guys really hate each other


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Now, Mike, don't be jealous....


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

On a serious note, once the store opening is confirmed, maybe we can all meet up at Kelsey's across from the Carrefour and have a beer or two at the end of the day. Put some faces to the names. Might be fun. Just a thought


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Lol As


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

WorldIRC said:


> I'd love to go there....shall I miss a day of school in the first week for this


How you going? I HATE driving in Montreal! You take your life into your own hands!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Ahh you can drive Jeff..we'll split gas.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

T-hill said:


> I HATE driving in Montreal! You take your life into your own hands!


That's funny, I always say the same thing whenever I drive on the 401. :lmao:


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

T-hill said:


> I HATE driving in Montreal! You take your life into your own hands!


It's worse for pedestrians, then again jaywalking is a sport here.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> It's worse for pedestrians, then again jaywalking is a sport here.



I love it


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Any news on when the Calgary store will open?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## TommyC (Apr 9, 2005)

If anybody is planning on driving out from the guelph area (or maybe toronto) and would like some company for the drive out there, send me a PM. I'll help with the gas and buy the Timmy's coffee


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Rick, I thought crystal meth production was 24/7


----------



## MisterX (May 31, 2006)

Are there usually any specials or giveaways at the store openings? Otherwise, I'd probably just stay home and avoid the hoopla and crowds of the big day!


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> That's funny, I always say the same thing whenever I drive on the 401. :lmao:


Toronto drivers: Rude, but careful.

Montreal drivers: Careless, but polite.

Or maybe you just end up surrounded by Montreal drivers when you're on the 401! It does stretch from Quebec to Windsor.


----------



## MisterX (May 31, 2006)

T-hill said:


> Toronto drivers: Rude, but careful.
> 
> Montreal drivers: Careless, but polite.
> 
> Or maybe you just end up surrounded by Montreal drivers when you're on the 401! It does stretch from Quebec to Windsor.


I'll disagree with the assessment of Mtl drivers. They're careless as well as impolite and inconsiderate. Wait till you have to find a parking spot on the weekend at Carrefour Laval for the big opening! You'll see what I mean!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

MisterX said:


> I'll disagree with the assessment of Mtl drivers. They're careless as well as impolite and inconsiderate. Wait till you have to find a parking spot on the weekend at Carrefour Laval for the big opening! You'll see what I mean!


Carrefour is NOT like Yorkdale. You can never park at Yorkdale.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

WorldIRC said:


> Carrefour is NOT like Yorkdale. You can never park at Yorkdale.


Sure you can! It's called valet! DUH!!!!


----------



## martindub (Jul 1, 2004)

MisterX said:


> I'll disagree with the assessment of Mtl drivers. They're careless as well as impolite and inconsiderate. Wait till you have to find a parking spot on the weekend at Carrefour Laval for the big opening! You'll see what I mean!


Come on..give me a break..stop acting like you're 90 years old ... yes, people do drive fast in Quebec, but it's nothing like Rome or Mexico. "Road rage" is not a major problem here (the quality of the asphlat is more troublesome). I never had problem parking at Carrefour Laval (except say Christmas Eve).


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I want a Victoriaville store!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Any interest in car-pooling from Ottawa?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

The Sheraton is right next door and the fun bars are not too far away  

Dberg, you'd be the only customer in Victoriaville.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> The Sheraton is right next door and the fun bars are not too far away
> 
> Dberg, you'd be the only customer in Victoriaville.


No one told him to live 1.5hours from any city


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Any interest in car-pooling from Ottawa?


Ottawaman, I'm thinkin' 'bout it...


----------



## TommyC (Apr 9, 2005)

hey all

Im out visiting my aunt in montreal and told her that Im trying to get back for the apple store opening on sept 10 (a sunday.) She informed me that there are Sunday shopping laws here, something about a maximum of four employees to a store and only being allowed to open 10-5 or something. Can anyone else from the area confirm this? Somehow I doubt they'd open with only four employees so perhaps it's opening the 9th? Or could they get around the rules by having employees from outside the province? (like when I got my mbp at the Eaton Centre opening, the sales guy was actually from the Beverly Centre store)

If I have some spare time before my train leaves tomorrow, I may give the mall's customer relations office a call.

In case anyone missed my previous message in the thread, is there anybody wanting to carpool from toronto? (or even the guelph area?) Even if people dont want to bring their own vehicles, we could look into a rental car. It shouldnt be too bad if we split it three or four ways.


----------

